# Ice Trice Full(ish) Fairing.



## BlackPanther (26 May 2014)

I finally got round to putting together a full fairing on my QNT. Phew! To all those folks who have manufactured a proper full fairing, I doff my cap to you. I'm sure that if I had to do it all again, I could do it in 1/2 the time, spending 1/2 as much, and probably weighing 1/2 as much as well. I learned a few valuable lessons. Firstly, my fairing is well over-engineered in terms of strength. I kept the substantial oe trice rear rack, and worked around it with aluminium and some bendy plastic. Then it's 4mm Correx, held with a combination of rivets, glue (I bought a glue gun for this project, and omg what an essential tool it is!) and my dear old friend DUCT tape. Then it's finished off with a carbon wrap. I think it looks pretty good for a first attempt, and the fact that I can have just the front and rear fairing on its own, or clip on the top fairing, AND have the option of the bubble roof makes it a good all weather vehicle. The tops just clip on to 22mm plumbing pipe with pipe clips. It's sturdy, and as seen in the video, only takes seconds. The bubble can be reverse fitted for carrying (if it's too hot) with removal of the flags which store in the side pod bags I use daily.
Anyway, this is my effort. Feel free to pour scorn over it (please, no Buzz Lightyear "From infinity to beyond" type comments about the roof!), but also feel free to give me a pat on the back!(?)


The model is called the 'Inspired Cycle Engineering Trice QNT Grand Tourer All Weather Targa Top Convertible', a bit of a mouthful so it's the Ice T-QNT-GT-AW-Targa-C for 'short'!

And so it came to pass that the Missus now has use of the conservatory again (previously my trike fairing workshop!)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mCZ1LPEMNQ


----------



## Scoosh (26 May 2014)

That looks really good - Well Done, Sir ! 

Now for the lower half - and you'll have the full velomobile !


----------



## BlackPanther (26 May 2014)

Scoosh said:


> That looks really good - Well Done, Sir !
> 
> Now for the lower half - and you'll have the full velomobile !




I've learned that there's a BIG difference between what I've done and a full fairing. The low bottom bracket of the Trice means considerable construction skills would be

required to design and build a sturdy enough body with a safe ground clearance for the kind of riding I do. Besides, my effort is 99% rain proof, should keep me warm in Winter (without resorting to bulky clothing) and can be stripped for those hot  days. I'm intelligent enough to know that I don't have the skills  (or money, or time) to do the term 'Velomobile' justice.


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2014)

Very impressive bit of DIY!


----------



## neil earley (27 May 2014)

Looks brilliant, but need a video of the bug buster in action , bet it goes as fast as it looks!! look forward to some youtube rides


----------



## scotbiker (30 May 2014)

Awesome fettling! I wish I had DIY skills like that. Now, if you could just do one shaped like a Star Wars Landspeeder...


----------



## stuee147 (2 Jun 2014)

its looking good 
but i have to ask is that a small window in the middle bit ???


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jun 2014)

stuee147 said:


> its looking good
> but i have to ask is that a small window in the middle bit ???


 

Yes it is. It's mainly so that I can see straight through to the front clear part of the fairing and get a good view of the road just in front of the trike (0-6 feet). Then, looking over the top I can see from 6 feet onwards. I can also see the computer through it.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jun 2014)

... and your toes, to make sure they haven't dropped off .....


----------



## stuee147 (5 Jun 2014)

BlackPanther said:


> Yes it is. It's mainly so that I can see straight through to the front clear part of the fairing and get a good view of the road just in front of the trike (0-6 feet). Then, looking over the top I can see from 6 feet onwards. I can also see the computer through it.



thats a good idea i like to be able to look down and see my gear and brake leavers and see how im holding them ect and iv always liked the idea of fairings but dont want to lose to much visibility.

also with the bottom sections have you considered mountain the fairings frame work ontop of the trike frame this would keep the lowest sections of the finished project the same as they are with no fairings. or another way would be to have the fairing frame struts come down and butt up to the trike frame (a bit of innertube glued to the fairing frame to prevent scratching) then using a strip of ally around 3mm x 25mm x 150mm to bridge over the trike frame and fixed either side to the fairing frame. that way again would not change the ground clearance. also if you have fixings on the trike frame like water bottle rack you could work it so the bolts for the rack would secure the frame of the fairings onto the the trike.
you have probably thought of it but just in case it may help

stuee


----------

